
California’s Underwater Forests Are Being Eaten by ‘Cockroaches of the Ocean’ - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/22/climate/kelp-climate-change-california.html
======
maerF0x0
Basically we killed all the things that kept these purple urchins in check
(otters and big starfish), so purple urchin population was able to grow
unchecked and it devoured all the kelp. Now we blame climate change. Seems
like we screwed this one up a long time ago.

~~~
kazinator
Are these things edible, and good quality?

Can we serve this urchin on a rice ball as uni sashimi?

~~~
SllX
I don’t know the answer to your question.

I just wanted to point out that I appreciate this comment because it
recognizes the easiest way to get a pest problem under control is for humans
to consume it in vast quantities.

If the answer to your question is “yes”, and in fact if they are even
delicious, then we’ll have those urchins extinct in no time.

------
sieabahlpark
What a shitty website. Can't even get the page to load without the text
shifting and disappearing.

